# Βάγιος



## seitt

Greetings

When I was living in Ελασσώνα, I had a good friend called Βάγιος. Recently I was reminded of the name by the ancient word τὸ βάϊον (diminutive of ἡ βάϊς) meaning “palm branch”. The word is still used today in the Church calendar (Κυριακή των Βαΐων). We are told of the Lord Jesus Christ that “οι Ιουδαίοι τον υποδέχθηκαν κρατώντας βάια ή βάγια (κλάδους φοινίκων)”.

So I was wondering if there could be a connection between Βάγιος and βάϊον. Even if there isn’t, I'd be most interested to know where the name comes from and any etymological info you may have.

Every blessing,

Simon


----------



## sotos

The formal spelling of the name is Βάιος (vA-i-os). The female is Βαΐα - Βάγια.  Yes, it referes to the biblical "vaya". In post-medieval Greek "vaya" is the plant _Laurus nobilis_ (Laurel) which is used as decoration in churches and national holidays. Another survival of ancient greek practice in christian rituals.


----------



## seitt

> Another survival of Ancient Greek practice in Christian rituals.


Going back to the Pythian Games, no less!"

When you say "vaya", it's βάια ή βάγια, isn't it? Is this word technically a plural?

Thank you so much - could you please see if you can find a link to an illustration of "vaya" in churches?


----------



## Andrious

seitt said:


> When you say "vaya", it's βάια ή βάγια, isn't it? *yep *Is this word technically a plural? *yep*
> 
> 
> Thank you so much - could you please see if you can find a link to an illustration of "vaya" in churches? *I think that churches (and only some of them) are decorated with vaya only in Κυριακή των Βαΐων. In my church they throw them on the floor (like with Jesus) and they give them (other ones - not those who throw) to the people who attend the liturgy.*


----------



## sotos

seitt said:


> When you say "vaya", it's βάια ή βάγια, isn't it? Is this word technically a plural?
> 
> Thank you so much - could you please see if you can find a link to an illustration of "vaya" in churches?



Nomonative singular and plural is the same: Η βάγια, τα βάγια. Notice that usually the gender changes from female to neutral. Maybe rarely "οι βάγιες", the plural in fem. genter. Pronounced _vaya, _but written βάια in "katharevousa" and old greek. It is also called "δάφνη".

I cannot find clear pictures of churches, but check this site:

http://nefthalim.blogspot.gr/2013/04/13_27.html  In the first pic, laurel leaves in the red baskets.
Also http://lh4.ggpht.com/-5zW8AmvgUCw/U...YDP1XKBa20/1u3wgjdp%255B2%255D.jpg?imgmax=800

Laurels are used in churches not only on Κυριακή των Βαΐων but also in other occasions, an almost permanent decoration in front of some icons etc.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, indeed most helpful.

Re that excellent second link: http://lh4.ggpht.com/-5zW8AmvgUCw/U...YDP1XKBa20/1u3wgjdp%255B2%255D.jpg?imgmax=800

What are the children holding in their hands? Can I say καλάθια βάγια? Is that what one would normally say?


----------



## sotos

Καλάθια με βάγια. Or Πανέρια με βάγια.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, super.


----------



## Αγγελος

Presumably, men named Βάιος/Βάγιος and women named Βάγια were born on Palm Sunday, or maybe their mother faced some serious trouble while pregnant on or shortly before that day and vowed to give the child that name if all went well. Of course, that concerns the original Βάγιος/Βάγια, any even number of generations before the ones now living.
Also note that η βάγια [nothing to do with τα βάγια] is also a somewhat archaic word for a child's nurse, nowadays usually νταντά.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, a good insight!


----------

